# Email notification issues?



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

Is anyone else having trouble with the email notification of pm messeges? It worked last week, but seems to have stopped.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks I will look into the problem.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Check your PM notification settings and see if they were changed somehow. I will send you a PM now to test it. They made some changes to the server, and my PM notifications are working now.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

It still did not come thru. I just changed the email address in the system and verified that the option is turned on. Now it does work. Sorry I shoudl have tried that first.

Thanks,


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Ok. Maybe it was some kind of spam filter catching it. I just sent you another pm a minute ago. Good to hear it's working.


----------



## no1.daddy2kids (Jul 29, 2009)

No idea. It seems to be working. gmail didnt filter it, nor did my old email address. Maybe it spilled on the floor somewhere...


----------

